

Jerry the Bear: A robotic learning coach for kids with type 1 diabetes - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/jerry-the-bear-a-robotic-learning-coach-for-kids-with-type-1-diabetes/

======
hallieatrobohub
Back Sproutel’s crowdfunding campaign to get Jerry the Bear, their robotic
healthcare coach, into the hands of every kid in the US who is newly diagnosed
with type 1 diabetes.

